# imigration to canada



## timber (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi Everyone out there, im new to this,
I am looking to come to canada for a year or so to work in the construction industry. I have been in touch with a company in canada, who have said they can find me a job. they have sent the forms to me and i have noticed, they want to charge me $5560 to sort it all out. Is this the norm or are they trying to have me over.The reason i want to leave is because i am fed up of being ripped off by gordon brown,seems to me certain people in canada want to do the same to the british newcomers, sorry to sound harsh, but is this the way in canada,or just a small minority.


----------



## Pricefamily4 (Sep 22, 2008)

we've been quoted simlar figures by some of these online expert companies.
Generally this covers medicals and police checks etc!!
£2000 doesn't seem that expensive to me when you think you are getting a new life?


----------



## timber (Sep 20, 2008)

*canada*



Pricefamily4 said:


> we've been quoted simlar figures by some of these online expert companies.
> Generally this covers medicals and police checks etc!!
> £2000 doesn't seem that expensive to me when you think you are getting a new life?


Thanks for the reply,i have been told these companys make their commision from the company that gives you the job, so they get paid twice. I am having a police check done at the moment £35.


----------



## cbelanger82 (Apr 22, 2008)

I would recommend you do not use these companies. They are trying to make money out of you and you can't be sure they really exist (do they have an office? if so, how long have they been there for? they might be doing business online only and if it is the case and they disappear, you won't see your money again and won't be able to recover it). Another reason for not using them is that they cannot garanty your acceptance because "Immigration Canada" is the one issuing the visas. Most Canadians are honest people and those "expert companies" are there to make money (every country has a few..). You should be able to find all the documents and/or info you need to support your application at canada.gc.ca (canadian government website). 

By the way, I'm Canadian but I now live in Cambridge, UK. If you need any additional info you can contact me by email at [email protected]

Cheers, 

Cindy


----------



## spaceace (Sep 7, 2008)

I agree, most of the information is available online and from the good people on these forums for free


----------

